# Blue Skye: "Cessione Milan finzione per raggirare l'UEFA."



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2022)

Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:

"I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.

il contenuto del documento:

_"Il Gruppo Elliott trae un conseguente immediato beneficio dalla situazione, perché è indiscutibile che: 
-Elliott manterrà una quota di minoranza in AC Milan, secondo quanto riferito tra il 30% e il 49%, mentre Blue Skye non deterrà più una partecipazione;
- Elliott sarà creditore del Milan o dell’acquirente a tassi di interessi alti;
- Elliott manterrà posti nel consiglio di amministrazione del Milan, inclusi il presidente, il direttore generale e altri 2 o 3 su un totale di 9 posti disponibili.
In questo modo il Gruppo Elliott mantiene il pieno controllo mentre Blue Skye sarà definitivamente esclusa da AC Milan né potrà beneficiare della cessione della quota di maggioranza del Milan in alcun modo, vendendo così privati della loro quota di compenso inizialmente previsto tra i soci: quello che comunemente viene chiamato il carry interest.
Nell’ultima stagione sia Lille che AC Milan hanno giocato in Champions League. Esiste quindi il rischio concreto che vengano comminate sanzioni a entrambi i club, se non a uno di essi (a questo proposito, va notato che il Lille non parteciperà alla Champions League il prossimo anno, il che aumenta il rischio che una sanzione sarà imposto al Milan). Inoltre, ci sono stati trasferimenti tra i due club, le cui condizioni potrebbero essere messe in discussione visti i legami esistenti tra il Gruppo Elliott e Lille”.
È proprio in questo contesto che è avvenuta all’improvviso la cessione del Milan, senza che Blue Skye ne abbia mai discusso con il Gruppo Elliott
Questa cessione, a parte il fatto che comporta l’espulsione di Blue Skye da comproprietario del Milan, è, come risulta da quanto sopra, solo una finzioneper cercare di ingannare la UEFA, poiché alla fine uno schema simile a quello utilizzato per il Lille verrebbe riprodotto, con il Gruppo Elliott che manterrà il controllo effettivo del Milan (rimanendo il principale creditore e azionista di minoranza), pur non essendo, formalmente, proprietario di due club in evoluzione in Champions League”

---------_

Notizie precedenti

Come riporta Calcioefinanza. Il giudice negli USA ha dato l'ok a Blue Skye (che detiene una minoranza del Milan del circa 5%) di consegnare i documenti in vista della causa verso Elliot per la cessione del Milan. Come è stato ripotato lue Skye Financial Partners, che possiede il 4,27% di Project Redblack (la società che controlla il 100% di Rossoneri Sport Investment Sarl e che a sua volta controlla il 99,93% del Milan), ha accusato Elliott di aver violato i suoi diritti impegnandosi in diversi mesi di trattative «a porte chiuse».

Un’ordinanza del 5 luglio, il giudice distrettuale Katherine Polk Failla a Manhattan ha affermato che Blue Skye ha soddisfatto gli standard legali per ottenere un numero “limitato” di documenti richiesto da utilizzare nelle azioni giudiziarie in Lussemburgo per bloccare la cessione o ottenere un risarcimento.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza visiona i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Slye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo *Elliott*: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Niente.. gira e rigira si risiamo sempre il circo.. tutti che devono mangiare chissà chi c'è dietro i magnifici sette.

Con InvestCorp si sarebbe finalmente chiusa una vicenda.. ed invece..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...



Ma una bella multina ?
E perchè no,una revoca dello scudetto e una penalizzazione di -10 in Champions ?
Attendiamo le parole di Gravina


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Che trash...

Il Milan non si merita ste porcherie, comunque il male originario di sta situazione è sempre lo stesso che ora porcheggia a Monza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Peggiore proprietà non ci poteva capitare.


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma una bella multina ?
> E perchè no,una revoca dello scudetto e una penalizzazione di -10 in Champions ?
> Attendiamo le parole di Gravina


Revoca dello scudetto
Obbligo di restituire al Lille tutti i giocatori presi da loro
30 punti di penalizzazione al mese peri i prossimi 3 campionati.


----------



## Zenos (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Boom


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Era evidente da tempo che ci troviamo di fronte all'ennesima operazione farlocca degli ultimi 7 anni, con buona pace di chi prova disperatamente a giustificare questi scempi. Speriamo che prima o poi finisca questo stillicidio, intanto come sempre l'unica soluzione per noi è concentrarci sul campo, sperando che la parte sportiva tiri fuori ancora una volta qualcosa di buono, non necessariamente un altro miracolo, in quello non oso sperare.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


I signori in questione chiaramente vogliono solo la loro bella buonuscita ma ora stanno scoperchiando dell'altro. 

Elliott è passato dalle scatole cinesi a quelle americane.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


I tifosi dello United odiano i Glazzers perché mangiano tanto e bene lasciando le briciole
Noi invece abbiamo questi che mangiano sulla carcassa del Milan senza nemmeno lasciare nessuna briciola
"Ha111no saLvato1 Il Milaa1111n "

Devono sparire tutti


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

C'é da dire che, al netto del circo, questa è la posizione di Cerchione e D'Avanzo, 9/10 verranno sotterrati in tribunale da Elliott. Sulla questione multi-proprietà, ma allora Salisburgo e Lipsia?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Luglio 2022)

Ma chi se ne frega, tirassero fuori i soldi per rinforzare la squadra nel mercato, per me possono fare quello che vogliono in ambito societario, ormai ho smesso di dare importanza a cessioni fasulle o scatole cinesi/americane.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I tifosi dello United odiano i Glazzers perché mangiano tanto e bene lasciando le briciole
> Noi invece abbiamo questi che mangiano sulla carcassa del Milan senza nemmeno lasciare nessuna briciola
> "Ha111no saLvato1 Il Milaa1111n "
> 
> Devono sparire tutti


Pagano corrente, gas e acqua.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Che trash...
> 
> Il Milan non si merita ste porcherie, comunque il male originario di sta situazione è sempre lo stesso che ora porcheggia a Monza.



bè Cerchione e D'avanzo e Yogurt Lee sono prodotti della cessione di Berlusconi. Non voglio nemmeno sapere cos'è successo.


----------



## Bataille (15 Luglio 2022)

Personalmente rinuncerei pure allo scudetto pur di avere fuori dalle palle questi qui. Ma non è mai così semplice.


----------



## Mika (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> C'é da dire che, al netto del circo, questa è la posizione di Cerchione e D'Avanzo, 9/10 verranno sotterrati in tribunale da Elliott. Sulla questione multi-proprietà, ma allora Salisburgo e Lipsia?


Appunto, ma Lipsia e Salisburgo non hanno la stessa proprietà (Redbull) e si passano i giocatori ogni anno?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Luglio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Era evidente da tempo che ci troviamo di fronte all'ennesima operazione farlocca degli ultimi 7 anni, con buona pace di chi prova disperatamente a giustificare questi scempi. Speriamo che prima o poi finisca questo stillicidio, intanto come sempre l'unica soluzione per noi è concentrarci sul campo, sperando che la parte sportiva tiri fuori ancora una volta qualcosa di buono, non necessariamente un altro miracolo, in quello non oso sperare.


ma tecnicamente cosa ci sarebbe di farlocco? Cedere una quota della società, tra l'altro con un vendor loan che se non ti ripagano ti permette di tornare proprietario di maggioranza del club, sarebbe farlocco? Una grande operazione (dal punto di vista di Elliot). Altro che farlocco


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Assurdo! Spero che Blue Sky faccia il C.a Elliot. Se le cose stanno così spero la Uefa ci dia una bella sanzione perché c’è la meriteremmo proprio. A me le cose losche così non piacciono proprio. Elliot faccia una cessione come si deve e si levi gentilmente dalle scatole


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Appunto, ma Lipsia e Salisburgo non hanno la stessa proprietà (Redbull) e si passano i giocatori ogni anno?


Infatti, non capisco il problema, a meno che non debba essere dichiarato e la proprietà di Elliott sul Lille non è mai stata chiara.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


BOOM !
Altro che Satan 2


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...




Beh, non scopriamo niente di nuovo. Bastava avere il Q.I di un lombrico per arrivarci.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Assurdo! Spero che Blue Sky faccia il C.a Elliot. Se le cose stanno così spero la Uefa ci dia una bella sanzione perché c’è la meriteremmo proprio. A me le cose losche così non piacciono proprio. Elliot faccia una cessione come si deve e si levi gentilmente dalle scatole


ma sei masochista? Certe posizioni faccio fatica a capirle perdonami. Cosa ci sarebbe di losco a parte i due soggetti di bluesky?


----------



## sunburn (15 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I tifosi dello United odiano i Glazzers perché mangiano tanto e bene lasciando le briciole
> Noi invece abbiamo questi che mangiano sulla carcassa del Milan senza nemmeno lasciare nessuna briciola
> "Ha111no saLvato1 Il Milaa1111n "
> 
> Devono sparire tutti


Tranquilli. L’importante è che le spese legali siano sostenibili. Il software di Gerry ha già individuato l’avvocato migliore. Lo studio per il quale lavora adesso chiede 10 milioni, noi ne offriamo due, ma fino alla prima udienza c’è tempo, sono tutti ancora in vacanza e noi restiamo alla finestra.
Certo, se poi si intromette qualche law firm della Premier, non possiamo fare nulla.


----------



## jacky (15 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Molti vivevano Investcorp come la risposta, ma considerando che volevano far debiti sul Milan, non saprei. Questo è uno strascico del passaggio Li-Elliott, Blue Skye è dei famosi Cerchione e D'Avanzo, soggetti indecifrabili e di origine mai chiarita.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Luglio 2022)

...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Luglio 2022)

Beh è evidente sia una pagliacciata…la media company…sisi credeteci


----------



## evideon (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Molti vivevano Investcorp come la risposta, ma considerando che volevano far debiti sul Milan, non saprei. Questo è uno strascico del passaggio Li-Elliott, Blue Skye è dei famosi Cerchione e D'Avanzo, soggetti indecifrabili e di origine mai chiarita.


Ma siamo veramente sicuri che Investcorp ci volesse acquistare caricandoci di debiti come ci hanno detto?

Io sinceramente ho sempre creduto poco a questa versione fornitaci da Elliott per giustificare il mancato accordo sulla vendita ad Investcorp.

Da quando in qua chi vende quancosa ha a cuore le sorti di ciò che vende dopo che percepisce il corrispettivo della vendita?

Non ha avuto alcun riguardo Berlusconi quando ha ceduto il Milan senza remore al primo cinese semisconosciuto che gli ha portato le valigie con i soldi, figurati Elliott che del Milan non glie ne importa un fico secco!


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2022)

Questi di bluesky sono uomini di Berlusconi o sbaglio? (Almeno così si diceva).
Non e che sta per farci fuori per davvero questo maledetto.
Perché e difficilmente dimostrabile. Ma se ci riescono stiamo freschi...


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Blue Skye, ma per favore. Di quel manico di truffatori incapaci mi fido meno zero, avevano semplicemente fiutato l'affare, un Milan con lo stadio ed il valore aumenta del 33% stando alle cifre riportate. Qui si spiega tutto. Senza contare la competitività aumentata ed l'immancabile aumento di merchandising. Pesci piccoli che vogliono nuotare assieme ai pesci grossi.

Alla larga questi avanzi di galera di epoca Berlusconiana. Se questa è una mossa di Elliott per farli fuori tanto meglio. Meglio il Milan con Elliott e Messias che con Salah e Blue Skye. Aria, aria.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Assurdo! Spero che Blue Sky faccia il C.a Elliot. Se le cose stanno così spero la Uefa ci dia una bella sanzione perché c’è la meriteremmo proprio. A me le cose losche così non piacciono proprio. Elliot faccia una cessione come si deve e si levi gentilmente dalle scatole


Secondo me non ci sarà nessuna sanzione perché non c'è niente di illegale. E' solo un magheggio finanziario, l'ennesimo riguardante il Milan degli ultimi anni, nell'interesse del proprietario che fa una cessione formale ma non di fatto. Ammesso che ci sia poi il closing, dato che in passato abbiamo sperimentato anche un mancato closing non mi sorprenderei che non ci si arrivi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questi di bluesky sono uomini di Berlusconi o sbaglio? (Almeno così si diceva).
> Non e che sta per farci fuori per davvero questo maledetto.
> Perché e difficilmente dimostrabile. Ma se ci riescono stiamo freschi...



Guarda,stiamo freschi anche se questa azione giudiziaria non dovesse andare in porto  
Uccellorosso...pffffff

Dobbiamo solamente scegliere di che morte morire.


----------



## evideon (15 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questi di bluesky sono uomini di Berlusconi o sbaglio? (Almeno così si diceva).
> Non e che sta per farci fuori per davvero questo maledetto.
> Perché e difficilmente dimostrabile. Ma se ci riescono stiamo freschi...


Non ti seguo.
Fammi capire meglio.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma siamo veramente sicuri che Investcorp ci volesse acquistare caricandoci di debiti come ci hanno detto?
> 
> Io sinceramente ho sempre creduto poco a questa versione fornitaci da Elliott per giustificare il mancato accordo sulla vendita ad Investcorp.
> 
> ...


Non hanno venduto agli arabi non solo per la storia dei debiti, quella era la pillola rossa da dare a noi, ma perché offrivano meno di Redbird come valutazione del club e volevano il 100% (e quindi stadio e investimenti edilizi annessi).


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ci sarà nessuna sanzione perché non c'è niente di illegale. E' solo un magheggio finanziario, l'ennesimo riguardante il Milan degli ultimi anni, nell'interesse del proprietario che fa una cessione formale ma non di fatto. Ammesso che ci sia poi il closing, dato che in passato abbiamo sperimentato anche un mancato closing non mi sorprenderei che non ci si arrivi.


Per Cardinale hai regione, per me non lo vedremo mai poi è fine. Per la questione Lille è diverso però


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non hanno venduto agli arabi non solo per la storia dei debiti, quella era la pillola rossa da dare a noi, ma perché offrivano meno di Redbird come valutazione del club e volevano il 100% (e quindi stadio e investimenti edilizi annessi).



Si ma hai ascoltato solamente una campana..  
Poi vai a saperlo se era veramente così oppure non hanno ceduto perchè Investcorp avrebbe voluto il 100% o ancora perchè Elliott mira a prelevare nuovamente la società ad uccellorosso (come fatto con yogurtLi)


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda,stiamo freschi anche se questa azione giudiziaria non dovesse andare in porto
> Uccellorosso...pffffff
> 
> Dobbiamo solamente scegliere di che morte morire.


Tutto quello che volete, ma veramente qui c'è qualcuno che pensi che Blue Skye stia facendo questa scenata (e sono curioso di vedere che razza di documenti presenteranno) perché hanno a cuore il Milan?

Soldi. Hanno perso un treno e piangono perché rivogliono il biglietto. Senza contare che non hanno alcun merito nel ritorno del Milan, questi hanno preso pure un sostanzioso assegno. Fanno veramente schifo, altroché.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma siamo veramente sicuri che Investcorp ci volesse acquistare caricandoci di debiti come ci hanno detto?
> 
> Io sinceramente ho sempre creduto poco a questa versione fornitaci da Elliott per giustificare il mancato accordo sulla vendita ad Investcorp.
> 
> ...


Sono sicuro dell’esatto opposto, Invertcorp gestisce più o meno il capitale che gestisce Elliot


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per Cardinale hai regione, per me non lo vedremo mai poi è fine. Per la questione Lille è diverso però


Per quella posso solo sperare non sia vera o che sia indimostrabile, altro non posso fare


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che volete, ma veramente qui c'è qualcuno che pensi che Blue Skye stia facendo questa scenata (e sono curioso di vedere che razza di documenti presenteranno) perché hanno a cuore il Milan?
> 
> Soldi. Hanno perso un treno e piangono perché rivogliono il biglietto. Senza contare che non hanno alcun merito nel ritorno del Milan, questi hanno preso pure un sostanzioso assegno. Fanno veramente schifo, altroché.


Se servono a mandare via Elliot li santifico


----------



## Rickrossonero (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro dell’esatto opposto, Invertcorp gestisce più o meno il capitale che gestisce Elliot


Si ma guardate che investcorp non è il tipico fondo sovrano che pensate voi,è un altro fondo di private equity che sceglie l'investimento e cerca poi sottoscrittori,la parte non sottoscritta va a debito.Poi capisco che se il capo del fondo indossa il turbante allora diventa tutto più affascinante.


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Qua non se ne esce più, prima tenevamo in fresco le bocce per il giorno del Berlusca out, ora per i Singer out......e poi? Per chi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Blue Skye, ma per favore. Di quel manico di truffatori incapaci mi fido meno zero, avevano semplicemente fiutato l'affare, un Milan con lo stadio ed il valore aumenta del 33% stando alle cifre riportate. Qui si spiega tutto. Senza contare la competitività aumentata ed l'immancabile aumento di merchandising. Pesci piccoli che vogliono nuotare assieme ai pesci grossi.
> 
> Alla larga questi avanzi di galera di epoca Berlusconiana. Se questa è una mossa di Elliott per farli fuori tanto meglio. Meglio il Milan con Elliott e Messias che con Salah e Blue Skye. Aria, aria.


Apologia sfrenata di Elliott… ricordo male io o Elliott ha fatto fallire stati? Alla larga pure Elliott, che vogliono mangiare a sbafo sul Milan. Queste prese di posizioni francamente non le capisco, non è che Elliott sia il bene supremo e Blue Skye i cattivoni. Avevano fiutato l’affare e allora? Perché Elliott che ci sta a fare? Per fare il buon samaritano?


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2022)

Come dico sempre, si era iniziato con una lavatrice e si è finito con una lavanderia. Industriale.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si ma hai ascoltato solamente una campana..
> Poi vai a saperlo se era veramente così oppure non hanno ceduto perchè Investcorp avrebbe voluto il 100% o ancora perchè Elliott mira a prelevare nuovamente la società ad uccellorosso (come fatto con yogurtLi)


Non è colpa mia se lo zio d'arabia è sparito senza dir niente. Diciamo che già che twittavano senza averne titolo non fu una grande prova di serietà.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se servono a mandare via Elliot li santifico


Ahah, ma sei serio? In che modo lì manderebbero via? Ma anche nella peggiore e più fantasiosa ricostruzione finirà con Elliott che gli allunga un assegno 

Auguriamoci che spariscano questi sciacalli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> *Tutto quello che volete, ma veramente qui c'è qualcuno che pensi che Blue Skye stia facendo questa scenata (e sono curioso di vedere che razza di documenti presenteranno) perché hanno a cuore il Milan?*
> 
> Soldi. Hanno perso un treno e piangono perché rivogliono il biglietto. Senza contare che non hanno alcun merito nel ritorno del Milan, questi hanno preso pure un sostanzioso assegno. Fanno veramente schifo, altroché.



Ovviamente non lo fanno perchè gli sta a cuore il Milan,non penso che qua dentro si aggiri qualche defiscccciieeente.
In ogni caso,se questo ennesimo "schiaffo" servisse per bloccare la cessione (fake o non fake) ai pezzenti di uccellorosso,non posso far altro che supportare questa azione legale


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahah, ma sei serio? In che modo lì manderebbero via? Ma anche nella peggiore e più fantasiosa ricostruzione finirà con Elliott che gli allunga un assegno
> 
> Auguriamoci che spariscano questi sciacalli.


Trovo folli quelli che sperano addirittura in sanzioni sul Milan per rivalersi su Elliott, bo.


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Le prime doglianze sono paradossali.
Grazie al cavolo che chi vende ottiene un vantaggio economico!!!
Se vendo una macchina non me la pagano? Boh...
A me sembra una follia...
Sono le lamentele di 2 pazzi (cerchione e d'avanzo) di cui finalmente ci siamo liberati.
Le sanzioni ipotetiche rasentano anche loro la follia. Non ci hanno multato lo scorso anno con entrambe le squadre in champions e lo fanno ora col lille fuori dalla champions e con il Milan non più di elliott??


----------



## folletto (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahah, ma sei serio? In che modo lì manderebbero via? Ma anche nella peggiore e più fantasiosa ricostruzione finirà con Elliott che gli allunga un assegno
> 
> Auguriamoci che spariscano questi sciacalli.


Beh anche i Singer hanno geni molto simili a quelli di uno sciacallo mixati con quelli di uno squalo bianco.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma guardate che investcorp non è il tipico fondo sovrano che pensate voi,è un altro fondo di private equity che sceglie l'investimento e cerca poi sottoscrittori,la parte non sottoscritta va a debito.Poi capisco che se il capo del fondo indossa il turbante allora diventa tutto più affascinante.


Il fondo investcorp gestisce 40 miliardi di patrimonio, RedBird 2 noccioline, ma è sicuramente più affidabile


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahah, ma sei serio? In che modo lì manderebbero via? Ma anche nella peggiore e più fantasiosa ricostruzione finirà con Elliott che gli allunga un assegno
> 
> Auguriamoci che spariscano questi sciacalli.


Sinceramente vorrei che vendessero la società


----------



## sunburn (15 Luglio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma guardate che investcorp non è il tipico fondo sovrano che pensate voi,è un altro fondo di private equity che sceglie l'investimento e cerca poi sottoscrittori,la parte non sottoscritta va a debito.Poi capisco che se il capo del fondo indossa il turbante allora diventa tutto più affascinante.


Sicuramente un fondo detenuto al 20% dal fondo sovrano degli Emirati Arabi Uniti avrebbe fatto fatica a trovare i soldi… 
Tra l’altro, il suddetto fondo sovrano è alla guida anche di un’azienda che pochi mesi fa ha sottoscritto un contratto di sponsorizzazione con il club di cui il fondo di cui fa parte ha trattato l’acquisto.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Apologia sfrenata di Elliott… ricordo male io o Elliott ha fatto fallire stati? Alla larga pure Elliott, che vogliono mangiare a sbafo sul Milan. Queste prese di posizioni francamente non le capisco, non è che Elliott sia il bene supremo e Blue Skye i cattivoni. Avevano fiutato l’affare e allora? Perché Elliott che ci sta a fare? Per fare il buon samaritano?


Ma per favore... Questi stanno facendo una scenata per i soldi, che non ha alcuna base su cui poggiarsi. Cosa devo fare? Augurarmi che abbiano ragione e vincano la causa? Basta leggere la loro "nota" , che ne denota la professionalità e la lungimiranza eh.

Se poi leggo l'amico @Divoratore Di Stelle che si augura l'ennesima slitta (che non ci sarà  ) allora alzo le mani, si vede che l'odio è salito alle stelle e la pazienza è al minimo.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

L'unica è tornare in serie B, fare fuori tutti questi viscidi che ci vendono per disperazione e ripartire da zero.

Se no non ne usciremo mai.


----------



## Nomaduk (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra il lille?


----------



## Nomaduk (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'unica è tornare in serie B, fare fuori tutti questi viscidi che ci vendono per disperazione e ripartire da zero.
> 
> Se no non ne usciremo mai.



Ma anche no. Abbiamo vinto uno scudetto così.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Sta roba fa rumore giusto perché il mercato è impantanato e non c'é niente di concreto cui parlare, se fossero già arrivati 2-3 colpi grossi sta news non se la filerebbe nessuno.

Ciò non toglie che sto circo dietro al Milan sarebbe ora che finisse, tra scatole vuole in Lussemburgo, alle Barbados, ecc...tra l'altro, se si vuole per forza trovare un colpevole, è sempre lo stesso che vive ad Arcore, sti due avventurieri sono collegati a lui per vie traverse.


----------



## Kayl (15 Luglio 2022)

Eh già vogliamo fregare l’uefa per poter così non investire un euro.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. Abbiamo vinto uno scudetto così.



A me va bene qualsiasi cosa, guarda. Non ne posso più di questa roba, veramente. Sono esausto, voglio che finisca e basta.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Beh anche i Singer hanno geni molto simili a quelli di uno sciacallo mixati con quelli di uno squalo bianco.


Ma quello è un discorso diverso. 

Non è che devo tifare uno tra Hannibal Lecter e Freddy Krueger. In questo caso Freddy ha fatto causa ad Hannibal 

1. Mi preoccupa principalmente il bene del Milan.

2. Su che basi questa causa? 

3. Come fatto già notare basterebbe fermarsi alla prima critica del loro annuncio.

4. Elliott gli ha fatti fuori per soldi. Questi vogliono fare causa per soldi. 

5. Via il Berlusconismo dal Milan. Poi possiamo pensare ad estirparne altri


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Che poi non ci hanno ancora spiegato come possibile regalare 300 e passa milione ad un cinese mai sentito ne visto che come è arrivato se nè andato... quando noi ci serve un prestito per comprare un paio di mutande nuove, la banca va a contrallare tutte le entrare tutte le uscite da quando sei nato con tanto di business plan per riciclo mutande sporche.. qua nel nord il bidet non esiste gli italiani sono i più puliti in Europa


----------



## Rickrossonero (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il fondo investcorp gestisce 40 miliardi di patrimonio, RedBird 2 noccioline, ma è sicuramente più affidabile


Si ma che ragionamento è,il patrimonio gestito da un fondo oltretutto non è fisso,si evolve nel tempo in base a chi lo sottoscrive.Poi esatto anche elliott ne gestisce 40 e stiamo vedendo come si comportano.Il fondo a capo del liverpool gestisce 6/7 miliardi di dollari(come redbird)eppure si possono permettere il lusso di fare colpi da 60/70 milioni.Quindi non conta il patrimonio gestito ma il fatturato, che a sua volta dipende dalle strutture e dallo sviluppo della parte commerciale (e in questo in premier sono anni luce avanti a noi).Non per essere polemico ma quando vedo gente che nel 2022 aspetta ancora il magnate o lo sceicco che viene a smiliardare a fondo perduto mi cadono le braccia.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2022)

Che circo ragazzi..


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma quello è un discorso diverso.
> 
> Non è che devo tifare uno tra Hannibal Lecter e Freddy Krueger. In questo caso Freddy ha fatto causa ad Hannibal
> 
> ...


Tra l'altro i giornalisti ora ci ricamano su e siamo a posto. La verità è che quello che vive ad Arcore ci aveva lasciato in pasto a un prestanome cinese e i cocci sono rimasti a noi. Questo dovrebbe essere l'ultimo atto di quella porcheria.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Io ho solo capito che col giochino dei prestiti saremo schiavi per l'eternità dei malvagi circoncisi.
Spero facciano una champions league per poveracci a questo punto, almeno ce la giochiamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'unica è tornare in serie B, fare fuori tutti questi viscidi che ci vendono per disperazione e ripartire da zero.
> 
> Se no non ne usciremo mai.


Sarei disposto anche io se mi dicessero che siamo liberi da questi sciacalli.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro i giornalisti ora ci ricamano su e siamo a posto. La verità è che quello che vive ad Arcore ci aveva lasciato in pasto a un prestanome cinese e i cocci sono rimasti a noi. Questo dovrebbe essere l'ultimo atto di quella porcheria.


Ma poi come si risolverebbe il tutto? Nel caso questi miti si concretizzassero.

-Ritorno delle quote di società liquidate?
-Arrangiamento economico?

Questi hanno lanciato accuse gravissime, gravissime. Voglio proprio vedere che prove porteranno a sostegno.


----------



## Dexter (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Date a Dexter quel che é di Dexter? Naaaa...sono più competenti gli streamer o carletto del sole


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Luglio 2022)

Vogliamo dire che ce l'hanno tutti con noi?Diciamolo pure se ci piace,ma solo dei fessi possono pensare e credere che ciò che accade al Milan sìa tutto normale.Da subito sottolineai che Cardinale è un'altra testa di legno come Yonghong,quindi prendetevela con chi volete ma non con lui,quello è un altro che non conta una mazza.Se continua questa storia il Milan rischia grosso,verrà il giorno che qualcuno vorrà vederci chiaro ma sul serio,e lì non esisterà Santo che potrà poggiare una mano su di noi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma per favore... Questi stanno facendo una scenata per i soldi, che non ha alcuna base su cui poggiarsi. Cosa devo fare? Augurarmi che abbiano ragione e vincano la causa? Basta leggere la loro "nota" , che ne denota la professionalità e la lungimiranza eh.
> 
> Se poi leggo l'amico @Divoratore Di Stelle che si augura l'ennesima slitta (che non ci sarà  ) allora alzo le mani, si vede che l'odio è salito alle stelle e la pazienza è al minimo.


Il bene del Milan è già passato in secondo piano da parecchio... dall’ultimo decennio di Berlusconi. Questa è una cessione farlocca, a me non piacciono queste situazioni criptiche, enigmatiche, dove non si capisce chi è il proprietario, dove non ci sono progetti chiari, trasparenti, cristallini… Io francamente spero che questa cessione venga bloccata e si trovi il modo di far crollare questo castello di Elliott che reputo il male assoluto.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sarei disposto anche io se mi dicessero che siamo liberi da questi sciacalli.



Ma alla grande, guarda. Tanto l'AC Milan 1899 ha già dimostrato di sapersi risollevare.

Meglio di una vita di mediocrità e menzogne con lo scudettino decennale per tirare a campare.

Questo sono carcerieri sadici, mica si fanno scrupoli di tenerti al guinzaglio in eterno per staccare ogni tanto il buono mensa a gratis.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma poi come si risolverebbe il tutto? Nel caso questi miti si concretizzassero.
> 
> -Ritorno delle quote di società liquidate?
> -Arrangiamento economico?
> ...


Nelle scatole cinesi c'erano anche loro.
Ora sono stati fatti fuori in un modo particolare ma le accuse che stanno muovendo non sono solo relativamente a un danno che avrebbero subito.
Dicono anche altro, muovono accuse gravissime.


----------



## R41D3N (15 Luglio 2022)

Tutto questo non potrà che alimentare la macchina del fango che a quanto vedo è già ripartita alla grande.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma poi come si risolverebbe il tutto? Nel caso questi miti si concretizzassero.
> 
> -Ritorno delle quote di società liquidate?
> -Arrangiamento economico?
> ...


Bo, secondo me la sparano grossa per fare rumore e guadagnarsi una stecca da Elliott per il silenzio, qualche scheletro in giro per loro c'é sicuro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Bo, secondo me la sparano grossa per fare rumore e guadagnarsi una stecca da Elliott per il silenzio, qualche scheletro in giro per loro c'é sicuro.



Più che stecca sarebbero soldi dovuti,dal momento che detenevano il 5% del Milan


----------



## alexpozzi90 (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più che stecca sarebbero soldi dovuti,dal momento che detenevano il 5% del Milan


È un po' più complicato di così, loro controllavano una scatola vuota che a suo volta ecc...x10 
Comunque son scazzi tra loro ed Elliott, il Milan è usato come pretesto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> È un po' più complicato di così, loro controllavano una scatola vuota che a suo volta ecc...x10
> Comunque son scazzi tra loro ed Elliott, il Milan è usato come pretesto.



Il Milan è usato e basta,da chiunque  
E con lo stadio che si costruirà nel 2000mai,continueremo a fare giri di valzer tra un fondo e l'altro


----------



## sunburn (15 Luglio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma che ragionamento è,il patrimonio gestito da un fondo oltretutto non è fisso,si evolve nel tempo in base a chi lo sottoscrive.Poi esatto anche elliott ne gestisce 40 e stiamo vedendo come si comportano.Il fondo a capo del liverpool gestisce 6/7 miliardi di dollari(come redbird)eppure si possono permettere il lusso di fare colpi da 60/70 milioni.Quindi non conta il patrimonio gestito ma il fatturato, che a sua volta dipende dalle strutture e dallo sviluppo della parte commerciale (e in questo in premier sono anni luce avanti a noi).Non per essere polemico ma quando vedo gente che nel 2022 aspetta ancora il magnate o lo sceicco che viene a smiliardare a fondo perduto mi cadono le braccia.


Questa storia dello sceicco che smiliarda è frutto della fantasia di chi vuole a tutti i costi esprimersi a favore della politica di Elliott, chi non la condivide non ha MAI detto di aspettarsi lo sceicco smiliardatore. Quindi mi sembra un artificio retorico, abbastanza fiacco e stucchevole, per buttarla in caciara e ridicolizzare la posizione di chi, semplicemente, gradirebbe avere investitori invece che speculatori.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nelle scatole cinesi c'erano anche loro.
> Ora sono stati fatti fuori in un modo particolare ma le accuse che stanno muovendo non sono solo relativamente a un danno che avrebbero subito.
> Dicono anche altro, muovono accuse gravissime.


Infatti. Le accusa sono gravi, qui è in atto una frode miliardaria. O hanno delle prove (e fatico a credere che questi sedessero al tavolo dei grandi) o lanciano accuse perché incacchiati.

Una cosa è certa, come hai detto bene loro hanno sguazzato nel fango in tutti questi anni, soprattutto col Cinese. Di questi mi fido meno di tutti sinceramente.


----------



## numero 3 (15 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Che trash...
> 
> Il Milan non si merita ste porcherie, comunque il male originario di sta situazione è sempre lo stesso che ora porcheggia a Monza.






MA BASTA !


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma che ragionamento è,il patrimonio gestito da un fondo oltretutto non è fisso,si evolve nel tempo in base a chi lo sottoscrive.Poi esatto anche elliott ne gestisce 40 e stiamo vedendo come si comportano.Il fondo a capo del liverpool gestisce 6/7 miliardi di dollari(come redbird)eppure si possono permettere il lusso di fare colpi da 60/70 milioni.Quindi non conta il patrimonio gestito ma il fatturato, che a sua volta dipende dalle strutture e dallo sviluppo della parte commerciale (e in questo in premier sono anni luce avanti a noi).Non per essere polemico ma quando vedo gente che nel 2022 aspetta ancora il magnate o lo sceicco che viene a smiliardare a fondo perduto mi cadono le braccia.


Investcorp ha gestito e poi rivenduto società che valgono molto più del Milan, tipo Gucci, ma sicuramente è più affidabile RedBird. 
ma poi di che stiamo parlando? Cardinale sparirà nel nulla


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questa storia dello sceicco che smiliarda è frutto della fantasia di chi vuole a tutti i costi esprimersi a favore della politica di Elliott, chi non la condivide non ha MAI detto di aspettarsi lo sceicco smiliardatore. Quindi mi sembra un artificio retorico, abbastanza fiacco e stucchevole, per buttarla in caciara e ridicolizzare la posizione di chi, semplicemente, gradirebbe avere investitori invece che speculatori.


A parte che non è vero, forse nel tuo caso, ma non facciamo finta di non saper leggere tra le righe 

Delusi dal mercato? Assolutamente. Vorremmo una proprietà diversa? Senza dubbio, anzi la proprietà che spende quanto il bilancio garantisce. 
Premessa non dovuta, ma quasi necessaria direi.

Però dare addosso a chi si è insediato da poco più di un mese, senza peraltro aver ancora firmato il closing non è un po' stucchevole? Gli epiteti di "prestanome", di "barbone", di "speculatore", di "fondo dei bassifondi" non me li sono inventati adesso, sono cose che si leggono quotidianamente in quantità industriale.

Possiamo dire che entrambe le "fazioni" (perdonami il termine bruttissimo) eccedono senza sosta?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Luglio 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ma siamo veramente sicuri che Investcorp ci volesse acquistare caricandoci di debiti come ci hanno detto?
> 
> Io sinceramente ho sempre creduto poco a questa versione fornitaci da Elliott per giustificare il mancato accordo sulla vendita ad Investcorp.
> 
> ...



ma quale persona normale può pensare che a Elliot interessi quanti debiti farà il nuovo proprietario in caso di vendita del 100% delle azioni. Zero assoluto. Probabilmente InvestCorp non ha offerto quanto chiedeva Elliot, oppure Elliot voleva rimanere come azionista di minoranza. Non lo possiamo sapere


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questa storia dello sceicco che smiliarda è frutto della fantasia di chi vuole a tutti i costi esprimersi a favore della politica di Elliott, chi non la condivide non ha MAI detto di aspettarsi lo sceicco smiliardatore. Quindi mi sembra un artificio retorico, abbastanza fiacco e stucchevole, per buttarla in caciara e ridicolizzare la posizione di chi, semplicemente, gradirebbe avere investitori invece che speculatori.


Hai voglia a dirlo, essendo appunto un artificio retorico verrà usato sempre. Un po' come "i cinesi lavorano così"


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A parte che non è vero, forse nel tuo caso, ma non facciamo finta di non saper leggere tra le righe
> 
> Delusi dal mercato? Assolutamente. Vorremmo una proprietà diversa? Senza dubbio, anzi la proprietà che spende quanto il bilancio garantisce.
> Premessa non dovuta, ma quasi necessaria direi.
> ...



comunque si pensa ancora che serve la proprietà che smiliarda quando oramai le cose che contano di più in una società di calcio sono le competenze. I soldi servono sicuramente, cash is KING d'altronde, ma con tutti i paletti FFP e di indici di liquidità che esistono ora puoi essere anche lo sceicco dell' Arabia Saudita ma cambia poco (un pò di sponsor fake li porta ma a parte quello modelli City e PSG sono irripetibili oggi). Alla fine chi ha dominato il Football dell'ultimo decennio sono state Real Madrid e Barcellona (finita male quest'ultima appunto per mancanza di competenze e quando si sono messi a smiliardare senza senso), due società che NON hanno una proprietà, essendo azionato diffuso tra i soci.


----------



## danjr (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Infatti. Le accusa sono gravi, qui è in atto una frode miliardaria. O hanno delle prove (e fatico a credere che questi sedessero al tavolo dei grandi) o lanciano accuse perché incacchiati.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, come hai detto bene loro hanno sguazzato nel fango in tutti questi anni, soprattutto col Cinese. Di questi mi fido meno di tutti sinceramente.


Che siano dimostrabili o meno è poco rilevante, questi due sanno sicuramente di cosa hanno parlatore. Io faccio parte di quelli che ripartirebbero dalla serie B pur di avere una società normale


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che siano dimostrabili o meno è poco rilevante, questi due sanno sicuramente di cosa hanno parlatore. Io faccio parte di quelli che ripartirebbero dalla serie B pur di avere una società normale


Tranquillo che se tirano troppo la corda con questa storia i campi spelacchiati tra Padova e Catanzaro ci aspettano.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Infatti. Le accusa sono gravi, qui è in atto una frode miliardaria. O hanno delle prove (e fatico a credere che questi sedessero al tavolo dei grandi) o lanciano accuse perché incacchiati.
> 
> Una cosa è certa, come hai detto bene loro hanno sguazzato nel fango in tutti questi anni, soprattutto col Cinese. Di questi mi fido meno di tutti sinceramente.


Proprio perché contano nulla mi preoccupano.
Solitamente chi conta nulla esce di scena in silenzio col suo bel malloppo.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Luglio 2022)

10 pagine di discussione, i tifosi-avvocati rivaleggiano con i tifosi-ragionieri. Nessuno ha detto che è una scusa per non comprare Botman e Sanches dal Lille?


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza continua il suo report sulla causa di Blue Skye, visionando e pubblicando i documenti di accusa depositati da Blue Skye contro Elliott:
> 
> "I benefici dell’operazione per il gruppo Elliott: le innominabili ragioni dell’operazione”, si intitola un paragrafo.
> 
> ...


Io spero che Cardinale e Singer spariscano dal Milan domani mattina però Cerchione è un pagliaccio,allude a giri strani tra Lille e Milan quando quelli che abbiamo preso li abbiamo pagati fior di quattrini, fosse come dice lui Botman e Sanches sarebbero a Milanello dal 1 luglio. Ci sono scambi di giocatori ben più palesi, vedasi Salisburgo e Lipsia, Juve e succursali o il City che ha una rete di club satellite tra cui il Palermo. L'Inter un periodo vendeva i propri scarti allo Jiangsu Suning. Mai uscite accuse di questo tipo per gli altri. Spero che Elliott lo quereli, gli porti via tutto e poi se ne vada dal Milan.


----------



## Goro (15 Luglio 2022)

Sono anni che seguiamo queste news, la verità è sotto i nostri occhi, poi chi vuole continuare a non vedere faccia pure


----------



## Castolo79 (15 Luglio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Investcorp ha gestito e poi rivenduto società che valgono molto più del Milan, tipo Gucci, ma sicuramente è più affidabile RedBird.
> ma poi di che stiamo parlando? Cardinale sparirà nel nulla


No è già sparito


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A parte che non è vero, forse nel tuo caso, ma non facciamo finta di non saper leggere tra le righe
> 
> Delusi dal mercato? Assolutamente. Vorremmo una proprietà diversa? Senza dubbio, anzi la proprietà che spende quanto il bilancio garantisce.
> Premessa non dovuta, ma quasi necessaria direi.
> ...


Ma che cavolo c’entra il mercato, dai. Qui si parla di cose molto più grosse, mica il risentimento è per il mercato, è? 
Basta guardare in faccia alla realtà senza gli occhi foderati di prosciutti rossoneri per capire che vi sia qualcosa di molto losco dietro questa finta cessione.


----------



## Zenos (15 Luglio 2022)

Castolo79 ha scritto:


> No è già sparito


Partirei da questo.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più che stecca sarebbero soldi dovuti,dal momento che detenevano il 5% del Milan


quelli li avranno comunque anche senza far causa a Elliott


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo c’entra il mercato, dai. Qui si parla di cose molto più grosse, mica il risentimento è per il mercato, è?
> Basta guardare in faccia alla realtà senza gli occhi foderati di prosciutti rossoneri per capire che vi sia qualcosa di molto losco dietro questa finta cessione.


Siccome non vengo dalla montagna del sapone so bene che discorsi si sarebbero fatti se il Milan avesse già comprato quei 4-5 giocatori che tutti richiedevano, e se lo avesse fatto anche l'anno scorso; Basta solo rileggersi cosa si diceva di Elliott dopo il primo mercato e confrontarli con i discorsi odierni per capire quanto influenza le menti questo periodo estivo.

Quale sarebbe la finta cessione? Sicuramente c'é stato qualcosa di strano in questi ultimi tre passaggi di proprietà, forse credo a quello di Elliott dal Cinese (non sorprende dare un finanziamento a tassi usurai con il Milan in pegno, win-win), fatico a concepire il Cinese fake e la valutazione di questo Milan, ma anche se ti dico questo (che dico da sempre). Poi se tu vuoi, neanche tanto velatamente, darmi dell'aziendalista o non so quale altro epiteto fai pure. E vediamolo questo Jerry, mica abbiamo tutti la sfera di cristallo, o no? Sempre a prescindere le critiche? 

Ripeto, ma che cavolo me ne frega a me di Elliott? Io tifo Milan, e supporto Milan. Poi se vedo che si tifa per Blue Skye per una voglia di rivalsa mi girano abbastanza.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Proprio perché contano nulla mi preoccupano.
> Solitamente chi conta nulla esce di scena in silenzio col suo bel malloppo.


Questo é da vedere. Perché oltre a lanciare accuse gravissime qui dicono anche delle falsità enormi, che si fa finta di non vedere. Quella di Lille-Milan é una comica.

Cioé, Botman e Sanches vogliono dire nulla? Pudore o vergogna? Ma che vadino al diavolo questi signori. Il punto é che volevano un malloppo ancora più grande, purtroppo con questo Milan in ascesa e con la possibilità di fare lo stadio tutti vogliono lucrarci, figuriamoci due facce degne della banda bassotti come quelle. Voleno restare fino agli aumenti inevitabile del valore, e poi uscire di scena.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Siccome non vengo dalla montagna del sapone so bene che discorsi si sarebbero fatti se il Milan avesse già comprato quei 4-5 giocatori che tutti richiedevano, e se lo avesse fatto anche l'anno scorso; Basta solo rileggersi cosa si diceva di Elliott dopo il primo mercato e confrontarli con i discorsi odierni per capire quanto influenza le menti questo periodo estivo.
> 
> Quale sarebbe la finta cessione? Sicuramente c'é stato qualcosa di strano in questi ultimi tre passaggi di proprietà, forse credo a quello di Elliott dal Cinese (non sorprende dare un finanziamento a tassi usurai con il Milan in pegno, win-win), fatico a concepire il Cinese fake e la valutazione di questo Milan, ma anche se ti dico questo (che dico da sempre). Poi se tu vuoi, neanche tanto velatamente, darmi dell'aziendalista o non so quale altro epiteto fai pure. E vediamolo questo Jerry, mica abbiamo tutti la sfera di cristallo, o no? Sempre a prescindere le critiche?
> 
> Ripeto, ma che cavolo me ne frega a me di Elliott? Io tifo Milan, e supporto Milan. Poi se vedo che si tifa per Blue Skye per una voglia di rivalsa mi girano abbastanza.



Solo piccola correzione.

Non si tifa Blue Skye, si tifa perché si scornino tra di loro e venga giù tutto il castello incantato, compresi questi galantuomini che andrebbero pettinati con una sega circolare.


----------



## Solo (15 Luglio 2022)

C'è ben poco da dire su questi qua di BlueSkye... 

Basti pensare che i soldi legati alla loro partecipazione nel Milan sono stati forniti da Arena Investor. 

Cosa ha detto Arena Investor sulla cessione Elliott-RedBird? 

"Tutto ok, siamo pienamente soddisfatti e sosteniamo Elliott contro BlueSkye" 

Sipario.


----------



## mil77 (16 Luglio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo c’entra il mercato, dai. Qui si parla di cose molto più grosse, mica il risentimento è per il mercato, è?
> Basta guardare in faccia alla realtà senza gli occhi foderati di prosciutti rossoneri per capire che vi sia qualcosa di molto losco dietro questa finta cessione.


Evidentemente io ho gli occhi foderati di prosciutto...ma pur essendo avvocato non capisco cosa ci sia di losco o illegale...potresti spiegarmelo? L'unica cosa che vedo in questo comunicato è una disperata richiesta di soldi e di mettere in cattiva luce gli altri. Altro non c'è scritto nulla...anzi l'unica notizia è che Elliot terrà una quota di minoranza non ancora decisa che va dal 30 al 49%. Nel comunicato si parlava genericamente di quota di minoranza


----------



## Buciadignho (16 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Solo piccola correzione.
> 
> Non si tifa Blue Skye, si tifa perché si scornino tra di loro e venga giù tutto il castello incantato, compresi questi galantuomini che andrebbero pettinati con una sega circolare.


Anche quando va contro gli interessi del Milan? Siamo sicuri che gli interessi di Elliott e del Milan non coincidano mai? 

Per esempio, al Milan non fa male essere oggetto di queste calunie e queste false accuse (alcune da dimostrare, altre come quella del legame Milan-Lille da querela)?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Anche quando va contro gli interessi del Milan? Siamo sicuri che gli interessi di Elliott e del Milan non coincidano mai?
> 
> Per esempio, al Milan non fa male essere oggetto di queste calunie e queste false accuse (alcune da dimostrare, altre come quella del legame Milan-Lille da querela)?



Di sicuro non va a pro degli interessi del Milan avere una rete impenetrabile di contenitori finanziari, che non fanno altro che alimentare dubbi. Purtroppo anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte.

Rasoio di Occam. Se non hai niente da occultare, fai le cose semplici.

Onestamente, non so come si possa sopportare questa condizione di perenne ambiguità e acque torbide, una spada di Damocle costante che hai sulla testa. Siamo un caso unico, e da anni. L'evidenza è questa, nessuno si inventa le cose dal niente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Siccome non vengo dalla montagna del sapone so bene che discorsi si sarebbero fatti se il Milan avesse già comprato quei 4-5 giocatori che tutti richiedevano, e se lo avesse fatto anche l'anno scorso; Basta solo rileggersi cosa si diceva di Elliott dopo il primo mercato e confrontarli con i discorsi odierni per capire quanto influenza le menti questo periodo estivo.
> 
> Quale sarebbe la finta cessione? Sicuramente c'é stato qualcosa di strano in questi ultimi tre passaggi di proprietà, forse credo a quello di Elliott dal Cinese (non sorprende dare un finanziamento a tassi usurai con il Milan in pegno, win-win), fatico a concepire il Cinese fake e la valutazione di questo Milan, ma anche se ti dico questo (che dico da sempre). Poi se tu vuoi, neanche tanto velatamente, darmi dell'aziendalista o non so quale altro epiteto fai pure. E vediamolo questo Jerry, mica abbiamo tutti la sfera di cristallo, o no? Sempre a prescindere le critiche?
> 
> Ripeto, ma che cavolo me ne frega a me di Elliott? Io tifo Milan, e supporto Milan. Poi se vedo che si tifa per Blue Skye per una voglia di rivalsa mi girano abbastanza.


Guarda che nessuno tifa Blue Skye, io semmai tifo per il fatto che questi artisti del malaffare di Elliott vengano smascherati e debbano vendere perché non avranno alternative. Non mi fido di chi agisce esclusivamente per il proprio tornaconto, anzi per il proprio portafoglio personale perché inevitabilmente finisce per subordinare la causa Milan ai propri interessi. In altre parole il Milan è diventato un mezzo, non il fine ultimo da perseguire. E io da tifoso questo non lo accetto. 
Dove è la cessione farlocca? Scusate questi hanno valutato il Milan 1.8 miliardi, una valutazione fuori mercato, Cardinale non solo ha comprato a questi prezzi gonfiati quanto ha chiesto un prestito a Elliott a tassi usurai. In tutto questo dovrà guadagnare anche lui dalla vendita, con il 30% ancora nelle mani di Elliott. Inoltre il CDA sarà ancora controllato formalmente da Elliott visto che tiene Cardinale per le palle col prestito. Avrei voluto Investcorp? Non saranno stati la proprietà ideale, ma almeno ci saremmo levati dalle scatole Elliott e queste situazioni criptiche di scatole finanziarie che non fanno altro che alimentare dubbi e perplessità. Dopo di che per te saranno discorsi fatui, ma io la puzza di bruciato la sento... 
Cardinale poi userà gli utili del Milan per ripagare il debito a elliott? Sai che gliene frega a questi delle sorti della squadra. Ma io sono un tifoso e guarda un po': a me interessa e il seguire e pagare per seguire il Milan è condizionato da questi aspetti.


----------

